# Happy Birthday Dusty!!!!! (03/26)



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Dusty (Joelle's Hav)! arty:

I hope you have a wonderful birthday and that mom lets you have some extra treats today! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Woooooohoooooo, Dusty girl!! Enjoy your birthday, you gorgeous thing, you. 

Hav fun! 

It's snowing as I write this... care to come join Sammy and Ricky in a snowball fight? ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Happy Birthday Dusty!:whoo:

You are a chocolate goddess!:kiss:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dusty!!!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations Choc-Dusty!!








Happy Birthday to you! May it bring you a big


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUSTY!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Dusty!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dusty!!!! arty: :cheer2: arty:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Have a very Happy Birthday Dusty!!!! Hope you get lots of yummy treats!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

*Dusty's Birthday Picture*

I think I should have cleaned the window before I took this picture, but too late now!
Thank you for all your good wishes! Dusty is getting lots of yummy treats and extra attention (as if she doesn't get plenty already!) for her birthday!
She was supposed to get a bath, but she probably wouldn't have liked that if I had had the time to give it!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Marj,
Dusty doesn't know what to think of the snowball fight idea. She has never seen snow! But she would love a playdate! If only it wasn't so far! Maybe she just needs another hav for her birthday? That would be fun. Maybe next year.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you dear Dusty! You are so beautiful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww that picture of Dusty is just SO sweet! I love it. 

And I think that Dusty would LOVE another Hav as a birthday gift... you should get her a belated birthday gift for this year and not next.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

:biggrin1: arty: Happy Birthday Dusty! arty: :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Dusty!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUSTY!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dusty!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dusty!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

arty:*Happy Birthday Dusty!!*arty:


----------



## MaryK (Nov 5, 2006)

*Happy BD Dusty from brother Angelito*

Hello Dusty,

Hope you are having a great birthday in Arizona. I'm having my favorite of chicken thighs with Royal Canin tonight to celebrate turning two. Special thanks to our grandma Ann Hilemn for the great start in life she gave us.

Love,
Your brother Angelito
a/k/a Ch. Triple H Lightning Strikes

PS - I am hoping my mom Mary managed to attach me photo taken just now at sunset in the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here you go, Mary! I uploaded it to my Flickr account so I could hotlink to it here. You've helped me with photos so much that I wanted to make sure Angelito was posted here for their 2nd birthday together!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Another SF area hav!!:whoo:
Great photo--Angelito is adorable!
Happy Birthday Angelito


----------



## MaryK (Nov 5, 2006)

*Dusty's Birthday*

Thank you Kimberly! I am so greatful for your computer skills and uploading Angelito's birthday photo!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome! Couldn't let our local rock star Hav go without showing himself to his sister.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Angelito looks SO MUCH like Dusty! He is adorable. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome Mary! I was about to ask you if I could post the photo you sent, and here it is! Angelito is a very handsome rock star guy and Dusty is proud to have him for a brother!
My kids thought it was a photo of Dusty at first. There is definitely a family resemblance!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Mary and Angelito and happy birthday. 
Angelito and Dusty sure look alike.


----------



## MaryK (Nov 5, 2006)

*Resemblance*

Yes Joelle, everytime I see a photo of Dusty, I do a doublt-take thinking it is Angelito. She is a ultra cute and feminine version of him, with a beautiful color. I am happy we can share their lives with each other (and the Havanese Forum!).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww cute photos of the two and if they were in black and white, they would be twins! 

Joelle- I have to say anyone with clean windows must not let their dogs indoors cause if my girls can reach them, they are covered with nose and paw prints!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the photo of Dusty's littermate Angelito Mary! He is very handsome(love those eyes).Happy Birthday to him as well!:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUSTY!  and Angelito! :whoo:


----------

